# Hunting from the ground...



## jbogg (Jun 22, 2016)

I just received my Millenium tree seat in the mail yesterday.  Combined with my Fanatic outdoors hammock seat I should have some good options this fall.  I have never had the patience to move slow enough while still hunting, but if I am comfortable I can sit all day in a tree stand or ground blind.

I realize a lot of guys have success walking long leads listening and looking for bear in the tops of white oaks.  Once I get to my spot my walking will be kept to a minimum.  I intend to do a lot of scouting the week or so before the opener, and then park myself in a area with lots of fresh sign.  This will be the first time that I will be hunting exclusively from the ground, and I was wondering how many of you ground hunters will build a small blind out of brush or camo fabric.  Both of my ground seats are comfortable so I should be able to remain motionless for extended periods.  I realize a blind can't hurt anything, but is it worth the extra time/trouble?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 22, 2016)

I've never bothered with a blind except when turkey hunting.  Bears aren't known for their eyesight anyway.  It sounds like you've got a pretty good game plan.  Good luck!


----------



## jbogg (Jun 23, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've never bothered with a blind except when turkey hunting.  Bears aren't known for their eyesight anyway.  It sounds like you've got a pretty good game plan.  Good luck!



That's good to know.  Trying to keep my pack weight down, so every little bit helps.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 24, 2016)

The ability to sit absolutely still is more important than building a blind. As long as you're backed up to a good-sized tree and you don't look them in the eye when they're close you'll be all right. Gotta be smart when you're raising your gun too.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 24, 2016)

Cut 3 good size branches from trees. Set one up to the right of you, one to the left of you and one behind you. Place skunk scent ten feet to your right, left and behind you. Set up near water and acorns with a view to thick cover. Have at it.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 24, 2016)

My last 3 bears have been killed out of the Millennium and within 30 yds. Just sit still, and good luck.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep I wouldn't worry about building a blind. I like to sit where I hope to have a shot either straight ahead or to my left since I'm right handed. Hard to shoot back hard to the right without a lot of movement.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 24, 2016)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Cut 3 good size branches from trees. Set one up to the right of you, one to the left of you and one behind you. Place skunk scent ten feet to your right, left and behind you. Set up near water and acorns with a view to thick cover. Have at it.



I like to have a big tree directly behind me. If it doesnt have smooth bark I'll scrub it off so it doesnt make noise if I have to twist around. I sit on the ground with a cushion under me and rest the gun on my knees.


----------



## Killinstuff (Jun 25, 2016)

Not sure why folks think bear can't see good.  They see about the same as us.  Some see better than others.  Trust me if they are looking for danger they are going to spot you.  Most times they just go about their business and keep the nose tuned in and if something trips the trigger, they will look and spot you.


----------



## josh chatham (Jun 25, 2016)

Like others have said, find a big tree or log and sit still. I have had alot of luck on bear just easing around in the woods. If the wind is in your favor you can get away with alot of movement... If the wind isn't in your favor you'll probably not see any bears


----------



## jbogg (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the replys fellas.  One more question. How do you insure that you don't accidentally shoot a sow with Cubs?  Hopefully the Cubs would always be close by.  Worried that if the Cubs were lagging behind it would be impossible to know if she was solo or with Cubs.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 25, 2016)

That's a tough call. I'd say close to half the sows shot have cubs. Man just got to watch for them. The cubs I seen the other day were alone for over 30 mins before momma came back. She went off a good 200 yards to raid the trash before she returned.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 28, 2016)

Sometimes you can tell by their body language and actions that they're keeping up with or looking for a couple of cubs. It would be very possible to shoot one though without having a clue that she had cubs following her. If all you're offered is a quick shot through a gap in the ivy and you're sure shes legal what are you gonna do? I hope I never find out. Wouldnt be so bad if they were second yr. cubs still hanging around mama after she got bred. I saw a tremendous sow on Coopers Creek once with 3 cubs that would have all been legal. If one of them had come by alone I would have shot it immediately, they were perfect eating-size bears. Things would have gotten interesting then cause I was hunting with a muzzle-loader. Dont know what Mama would have done but thank the Good Lord I didnt have to find out since they were all together. As it was it was one of the coolest things I've ever seen in the woods, they came by at 30 yards and never knew I was in the world. Was sitting on the ground, no blind or nothing just backed up to a big white-oak.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 28, 2016)

The law says with cubs at her side. But I have seen GW's try to get milk out of more than 1 sow. Don't worry about them seeing you I have had them get up on logs I was sitting on and never see me till I got to playing with them by throwing acorns at them. Granted bears that are around a lot of humans and smell them regulary are more likely to spot you. some people that have only hunted over bait up north or other places might think bears see good but that is only because they are looking for you. a north ga mtn bear is pretty much never sees many people or are never been shot at, so they are not looking for man, and are not to wary around them. Their nose is what alerts them most. The best way to kill abear is to just go deer hunting not even looking for a bear.


----------

